# Thought i would brag a little



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

First show we got 3rd place surprised we placed


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Way to go!!! Congrats!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Conratulations! First show, thats awesome. I hope to show some day.
Good luck in the future!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats !!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice! Showing is a lot of fun, isn't it


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's so great! Good job!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Anybody have any awards to show or brag about? Ha


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!


----------

